# Pigeons Feet are BLEEDING!!!



## Bootz Mammah (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey everyone, Bootz is bleeding from both feet, or I actually think its one toe on each foot. she is dripping blood im worried its not going to stop. I honestly dont know how or what she did I searched the room for blood but only found it in her cage. I think she landed on exposed nails thats about the only thing I saw, and yes they were covered but I guess she has gotten too heavy for the styrofoam balls I placed and one of them (the ball) is pushed down over the nail now but its possible I did it trying to look for around. 

What can I do to stop the bleeding if it doesnt stop 

and

anything natrual or something I may have around the house for pain? its both her feet, she was lifting the one up (its got more blood than the other) but i guess she couldnt keep it up because they are both hurting?

and how should I clean it? should I let her in the sink to bathe and hope she rinses it off good enough or do i need to hold her and make sure it gets rinsed off?

thank you to anyone who can help!!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you take and post a picture?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Do you know exactly where the wounds are? Can you describe them in more detail?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

First off, you don't have to worry about him bleeding to death--that won't happen.

Second, you're probably not going to have to worry about infection but we can certainly wrap them up with bandaids to help keep that from happening. That's why we need to hear about the wounds in more detail.

Pidgey


----------



## Bootz Mammah (Oct 26, 2010)

I am trying to upload pictures now taking a minute though - sorry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Not working?

Pidgey


----------



## Bootz Mammah (Oct 26, 2010)

I got two pics on my profile can you look from there I dont even know how to load them to the message, I think it may be her feather but I can't tell and I dont want to grab her and hurt her more if I dont have to. I can email them to you I just cant get them on the message and this computer is slow because its almost full.


----------



## Bootz Mammah (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you for being patient!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Email them to:

[email protected]

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Are there any cuts or punctures on the underside of his feet?

Pidgey


----------



## Bootz Mammah (Oct 26, 2010)

no punctures or cuts on bottom, I am emailing you now.










thought id try to upload too


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

So you don't exactly know where the blood's coming from? Young feathers CAN be broken and bleed.

Pidgey


----------



## Bootz Mammah (Oct 26, 2010)

maybe this one is better, flash is broke on my phone - i did a toe count too - they are all there. it looks like she has stopped bleeding, she is on her perch sleeping


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Got the pictures and have looked at them--can't tell what the problem is from them. You'd probably be best to soak them (his feet) in some warm water and then clean them to see if you can figure it out. If it's merely a broken feather, it's not that big of a deal.

Pidgey


----------



## Bootz Mammah (Oct 26, 2010)

no, i cant tell if her toe is cut or if it is the feather


----------



## Bootz Mammah (Oct 26, 2010)

Just plain luke warm water? thanks by the way


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, you'd mostly be doing it just to clean it off so that you can see what the problem is.

Pidgey


----------

